# Questions About Reputable Havanese Breeders



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I was just looking through few threads posted in this section, but did not find the answer to my question.

I was wondering: Do different reputable havanese breeders have specific characteristics/appearance/personality that they concentrate on in their breeding program? In other words, can you distinguish or tell from just looking at one havanese who is his/her breeder based on appearance or personality? For example, maybe some breeder focuses on breeding hav in the bigger size range; or maybe another breeder focuses on breeding havanese with calmer personalities.

Here is an example that can help you understand what I mean (related to maltese because that is what I know).

Two reputable breeders:
Breeder 1: Tajon Maltese. Tammy's breeding line is in the bigger size range. Most of her pups have the very active personalities (which I love).

Breeder 2: Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese. Her breeding lines are in the smaller size range with shorter muzzle, smaller nose and big rounded eyes.

From just looking at a maltese from the either mentioned above breeder, I can tell which was bred by whom without someone telling me.

Is it similar with havanese breeders? If so, can you please give me an example similar to the one I posted about the two maltese breeders? Maybe a list of two-three havanese breeders with specific characteristics they focus on. I think this will be so useful for me to help me decide which breeder to contact to get my future Hav.

I look forward to reading your input in this.

Thanks in advance.

Kat


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

In a way, yes. I've seen breeders whose dogs I can pick out very quickly. However, I find that usually I can pick out *lines* better than I can who bred what dog. I can definitely spot a Buster line dog and I'm not a breeder or as knowledgeable as a breeder by any means. However, there are breeders that like a certain look - bigger, smaller, longer snout, low-set ears, etc. and breed to come up with that look. I can't say that I know them all or even can pick them out in a line up, but I do know that they exist. I think that's true of any breed.

So I guess my short answer is yes, but also to keep in mind that there are many breeders who will have dogs from the same lines so it's hard then to say who's breeding what.

Hopefully someone with more experience can answer this better for you! Sorry if my answer is a mess.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you for your useful input, Lina  really appreciate it and so happy to read "yes" for my question

Can you please give me an example similar to the one I posted about the two maltese breeders?


Lina said:


> However, there are breeders that like a certain look - bigger, smaller, longer snout, low-set ears, etc.


I think this will be so useful for me to help me decide which breeder to look for my future hav.

Thanks

Kat


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, Kat, I really can't. I've just noticed these things from my own observation and if it's not fact (and it's just what I think) I don't want to post names and make some people upset at saying something that might not be exactly true. Perhaps some actual breeders will post here and let you know what they think!

Edited to add: What I suggest you do is look at actual *lines* instead of breeders and see what lines you like or don't like and find a breeder that breeds into the lines that you do like. I think that's a better way to find a specific look. Personality being the #1 thing you look at first, of course.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Lina said:


> Sorry, Kat, I really can't. I've just noticed these things from my own observation and if it's not fact (and it's just what I think) I don't want to post names and make some people upset at saying something that might not be exactly true. Perhaps some actual breeders will post here and let you know what they think!
> 
> Edited to add: What I suggest you do is look at actual *lines* instead of breeders and see what lines you like or don't like and find a breeder that breeds into the lines that you do like. I think that's a better way to find a specific look. Personality being the #1 thing you look at first, of course.


oh ok  no worries, I sure can understand  I guess I will only focus on lines. Correct me if I am wrong, by lines you mean certain personality, color, appearance, size and all of what I am looking for in a pup. Yes, personality is the most important thing to me. I guess I will start with a little list of what I am looking for.

Thanks once again, Lina.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kat- I agree with what Lina says on some of the lines and being able to recognize some havanese. I would say there are a lot more that you can't recognize though. Many Havanese breeders don't line bred so you aren't gonna find what you are looking at in maltese examples like you are havanese. You used the example of maltese and there are some that I can clearly see at the shows but there are also some I can't in the maltese breed. I think those breeders in particular have been breeding maltese themselves 30+ years and there aren't many breeders like that with havanese as they aren't as established. I hope that helps as I do know some of the maltese lines as well.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't have examples, but to me the most obvious differences are the type of coat. I definitely notice that some breeders tend to have dogs with the thick, cottony coat, while others tend to have more with the silkier coat. Of course, this is pretty simple genetics so breeders may produce both coats, but I think (not sure), that the silkier coat comes from more European lines. Experts - correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kat, you can check out the Hungarian Havanese Gallery: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/index_en.php for pedigrees. Say you like the look of "Mucho Bravo Wild Willy", you can enter his name in the search and see lineage. Or you like the coat and look of "Harmony Dulce La Cuba Cao", you can see who she is related to and work from there. These are only examples, as I have no idea what types of dogs or breeders these are, just wanted to give you an idea.

you wrote: *"Correct me if I am wrong, by lines you mean certain personality, color, appearance, size and all of what I am looking for in a pup. "*

"Lines" means pedigree, what Havs are relatives to the one that interests you, who are the breeders and dogs related, what studs and/or bitches do the breeders use to produce such and such a dog. In that 'line', you might find a common coat type, personality, size, etc...

There are always exceptions, so it doesn't mean that a certain breeder who has one type of dog won't produce a puppy that is another type. Ricky's parents are both 10 lbs and yet he weighs 17, w/o an ounce of extra fat on him, and is very tall and long. One of his siblings is a Cdn. champion, Lotus z Domlina, at about 14 lbs. (I'm guessing) but is shorter. They have the same coat, yet Ricky's and Lotus's dam's coat is thinner, not at all like Ricky's. I might not have the facts about Lotus right, so don't quote me! LOL

One important thing to look for, is that the breeding dogs' health test results are posted at www.offa.org Cerf, Baer, hips ... Then you can start looking at what type/character of puppies they produce.

I'm not very good at identifying what dog comes from what breeder, but when I find out, I can usually see similarities and it makes sense. I know that Hungarian breeders tend to breed their Havs on the small side and there are a lot of Reds in Europe. One Cdn. breeder produces quite a lot of red Havs, others tend to produce quite a few Havs with the ticking gene,


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Something better about Havanese though  This is something I always warn people who want a maltese after having a havanese from a good breeder. Most reputable breeders of havanese health test and post results on OFA- CERF, BAER, Heart, Hips, Patellas, etc. You hardly find any maltese breeders who do this!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I am really learning a lot about the breed and breeders here 

Marj, I am off to that link now ^_^

Kat


----------

